# Virus cinese: Italia dichiara lo stato di emergenza.



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Dichiarato ufficialmente lo stato di emergenza e stanziati 5 mln di euro.*

Come riportato dalle principali agenzie di stampa, nel corso del Consiglio dei Ministri in programma questa mattina, l'Italia dichiarerà lo stato di emergenza per il coronavirus cinese.

Provvedimento fortissimo. Lo stato di emergenza viene adottato da un Governo quando esiste un pericolo imminente che minaccia una nazione.

*Mediaset: è la prima volta nella storia che l'Italia dichiara lo stato di emergenza sanitaria.
*
------

News precedenti


Giuseppe Ippolito, diretto dello Spallanzani, sui due casi di Coronavirus cinese in Italia e sul possibile focolaio:"Nessuna persona esposta al virus. I due turisti cinesi ricoverati in isolamento sono in buone condizioni, il che ci fa pensare che non ci siano persone esposte".


Corriere della Sera: i cinesi ricoverati a Roma sono arrivati a Milano 10 giorni fa. Quindi hanno girato l'Italia.

Corriere della Sera: Conte ha annunciato la chiusura dei voli ma cinque aerei dalla Cina stanno arrivando a Milano e Roma.

Il Fatto: i due cinesi positivi al virus erano in Italia da ben 10 giorni.

Il premier Conte dà l'annuncio che nessuno voleva sentire: ci sono due casi ufficiali di Coronavirus in italia.
Sono due turisti cinesi.

Chiusi i voli da e per la CIna.

I due cinesi sono chiusi in una stanza sigillata all'Hotel Palatino di Roma.

Misure di prevenzione saranno applicate nei confronti di veicoli e persone con cui era entrata in contatto la coppia.

Conte: "Verifiche per ricostruire il percorso dei due turisti cinesi, per isolare i loro passaggi."

Un pullman con a bordo turisti cinesi si sta dirigendo, scortato dalla polizia, all’ospedale Spallanzani di Roma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2020)

quindi che comporta?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

"Stanno tutti bene" "E' tutto sotto controllo".


----------



## overlord (31 Gennaio 2020)

Chi è che scriveva che è come un'influenza stagionale?


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Stanno tutti bene" "E' tutto sotto controllo".



Scriviamo da un mese che la Cina era da isolare totalmente da 1 secondo dopo il primo contagiato, bastava un po' di raziocinio.

Ormai il virus è in Italia, resterei clamorosamente stupito se non si diffondesse.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scriviamo da un mese che la Cina era da isolare totalmente da 1 secondo dopo il primo contagiato, bastava un po' di raziocinio.
> 
> Ormai il virus è in Italia, resterei clamorosamente stupito se non si diffondesse.



Non serve essere virologi nè scienziati nè avere un QI da Mensa. Basta un QI nella media. Ma in pochi ne sono dotati, purtroppo.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2020)

"Farà meno morti di una comune influenza". Tutto a posto.

Ma quello che è peggio è che, alla fine, viene detto che è colpa nostra, perché prendiamo troppi antibiotici e creiamo agenti patogeni sempre più resistenti.

Peccato che gli antibiotici servono per i batteri, questo è un virus. Benedetta ignoranza, la peggiore delle malattie.


----------



## sette (31 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scriviamo da un mese che la Cina era da isolare totalmente da 1 secondo dopo il primo contagiato, bastava un po' di raziocinio.
> 
> Ormai il virus è in Italia, resterei clamorosamente stupito se non si diffondesse.



Scusa la curiosità: come faresti ad isolare totalmente un sub-continente da miliardi di persone?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Farà meno morti di una comune influenza". Tutto a posto.
> 
> Ma quello che è peggio è che, alla fine, viene detto che è colpa nostra, perché prendiamo troppi antibiotici e creiamo agenti patogeni sempre più resistenti.
> 
> Peccato che gli antibiotici servono per i batteri, questo è un virus. Benedetta ignoranza, la peggiore delle malattie.



.


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Farà meno morti di una comune influenza". Tutto a posto.
> 
> Ma quello che è peggio è che, alla fine, viene detto che è colpa nostra, perché prendiamo troppi antibiotici e creiamo agenti patogeni sempre più resistenti.
> 
> Peccato che gli antibiotici servono per i batteri, questo è un virus. Benedetta ignoranza, la peggiore delle malattie.


Sarebbe buona norma citare la persona della quale travisi le parole. Nessuno ha scritto che l'antibiotico serve per i virus. Io ho scritto che, piuttosto che preoccuparci di virus che con ogni probabilità verrà debellato senza nessuna ecatombe, dovremmo preoccuparci del fatto che in Italia si sviluppa un numero abnorme di batteri antibiotici-resistenti.

Detto questo, non mi è ancora chiaro perché un'ora prima tu invocassi una quarantena in Cina e un'ora dopo hai sostenuto l'inutilità di una quarantena per Roma o per l'Italia intera.


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2020)

In Italia siamo passati da 60 milioni di commissari tecnici a 60 milioni di virologi


----------



## James Watson (31 Gennaio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> In Italia siamo passati da 60 milioni di commissari tecnici a 60 milioni di virologi



Amo questo paese.
Nel mezzo siamo stati anche 60 milioni di ingegneri, quando è venuto giù il ponte morandi..


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sarebbe buona norma citare la persona della quale travisi le parole. Nessuno ha scritto che l'antibiotico serve per i virus. Io ho scritto che, piuttosto che preoccuparci di virus che con ogni probabilità verrà debellato senza nessuna ecatombe, dovremmo preoccuparci del fatto che in Italia si sviluppa un numero abnorme di batteri antibiotici-resistenti.
> 
> Detto questo, non mi è ancora chiaro perché un'ora prima tu invocassi una quarantena in Cina e un'ora dopo hai sostenuto l'inutilità di una quarantena per Roma o per l'Italia intera.



Ma chi parlava di te, io lo sento dire in giro, sul web e mi sembra pure in TV. L'hai detto pure tu? Non sono stupito. 

Ed io non sostengo l'inutilità della quarantena a Roma o l'Italia intera, è semplicemente infattibile e fuori concetto. La quarantena si applica per porzioni limitate di volume. Qui è al contrario, ti devi proteggere da un bombardamento dall'esterno.

Non andava applicata la quarantena, andava solamente bloccato tutto all'inizio come misura forte, ma preventiva, per non arrivare a queste situazioni.

Adesso dobbiamo solo sperare che il virus non si diffonda.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> In Italia siamo passati da 60 milioni di commissari tecnici a 60 milioni di virologi



Purtroppo c'è da dire che i virologi hanno fatto entrare il virus in Italia misurando la febbriciattola con i termometri della Chiccho.

Dovevamo stare tutti tranquilli. Oggi hanno dichiarato lo stato di emergenza. Quindi, la situazione al momento non è così tanto tranquilla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2020)

comunque i media hanno effetti devastanti sulla popolazione. Come per gli attacchi terroristici. Sto coronavirus ha fatto 200 vittime (il 99% nella provincia di Whuan e quasi tutti anziani) e sembra l' alba dei morti viventi quando guardi la tv. Nel frattempo chissà quanti milioni di persone sono morte in incidenti stradali, malaria, denghe o per le sigarette.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque i media hanno effetti devastanti sulla popolazione. Come per gli attacchi terroristici. Sto coronavirus ha fatto 200 vittime (il 99% nella provincia di Whuan e quasi tutti anziani) e sembra l' alba dei morti viventi quando guardi la tv. Nel frattempo chissà quanti milioni di persone sono morte in incidenti stradali, malaria, denghe o per le sigarette.



Lo stato di emergenza è stato dichiarato dal Governo, non dai media.

E quelli sono numeri cinesi. Adesso vedremo quali sono i numeri reali.


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chi parlava di te, io lo sento dire in giro, sul web e mi sembra pure in TV. L'hai detto pure tu? Non sono stupito.


Capisco che tu abbia avuto recentemente un improvviso interesse per la questione e che ti sorprenda l'esistenza di questo tipo di problematica, ma è un dato di fatto noto da tempo agli addetti ai lavori, eh. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ed io non sostengo l'inutilità della quarantena a Roma o l'Italia intera, è semplicemente infattibile e fuori concetto. La quarantena si applica per porzioni limitate di volume. Qui è al contrario, ti devi proteggere da un bombardamento dall'esterno.
> 
> Non andava applicata la quarantena, andava solamente bloccato tutto all'inizio come misura forte, ma preventiva, per non arrivare a queste situazioni.


Se l'Italia da sola avesse bloccato gli arrivi dalla Cina, non sarebbe cambiato niente. Andavi tu a controllare che uno arrivato in Svizzera dalla Cina non superasse la frontiera? 
Il punto che sfugge è che si può ciarlare quanto si pare su possibili rimedi ovvi e miracolosi(e già il fatto che siano ovvi e miracolosi dovrebbe indurre a pensare che, non essendo stati attuati, forse, e dico forse forse, sono una MING-hiata) per impedire la diffusione, ma la realtà è che siamo("siamo" inteso come "noi Mondo") totalmente impotenti in questo tipo di situazioni. E non lo dico io, ma ce lo dice da tempo l'OMS.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adesso dobbiamo solo sperare che il virus non si diffonda.


Che si diffonda è inevitabile. Dobbiamo augurarci che, come sembra in questo momento, si stia facendo tanto rumore per nulla(o poco).


----------



## Lambro (31 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Capisco che tu abbia avuto recentemente un improvviso interesse per la questione e che ti sorprenda l'esistenza di questo tipo di problematica, ma è un dato di fatto noto da tempo agli addetti ai lavori, eh.
> 
> 
> Se l'Italia da sola avesse bloccato gli arrivi dalla Cina, non sarebbe cambiato niente. Andavi tu a controllare che uno arrivato in Svizzera dalla Cina non superasse la frontiera?
> ...



Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque i media hanno effetti devastanti sulla popolazione. Come per gli attacchi terroristici. Sto coronavirus ha fatto 200 vittime (il 99% nella provincia di Whuan e quasi tutti anziani) e sembra l' alba dei morti viventi quando guardi la tv. Nel frattempo chissà quanti milioni di persone sono morte in incidenti stradali, malaria, denghe o per le sigarette.



I giornali ci sguazzano con gli allarmismi, è il loro lavoro. Più che altro come sosteniamo praticamente solo io e [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] presto scopriremo i veri numeri sulla mortalità del virus. Io mi auguro che siano veri quelli che vengono dalla Cina ma i provvedimenti che prendono i vari governi mondiali non combaciano granchè


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Capisco che tu abbia avuto recentemente un improvviso interesse per la questione e che ti sorprenda l'esistenza di questo tipo di problematica, ma è un dato di fatto noto da tempo agli addetti ai lavori, eh.



E' un dato di fatto sbagliato applicato in questo contesto. Che poi prendere troppi antibiotici non sia corretto in linea generale, quello è un altro discorso.



> Se l'Italia da sola avesse bloccato gli arrivi dalla Cina, non sarebbe cambiato niente. Andavi tu a controllare che uno arrivato in Svizzera dalla Cina non superasse la frontiera?
> Il punto che sfugge è che si può ciarlare quanto si pare su possibili rimedi ovvi e miracolosi per impedire la diffusione, ma la realtà è che siamo("siamo" inteso come "noi Mondo") totalmente impotenti in questo tipo di situazioni. E non lo dico io, ma ce lo dice da tempo l'OMS.



Amico, che siamo parzialmente impotenti contro queste avversità, sono d'accordo con te. Ma vanno combattute finché si è in grado. E' il solito discorso che facevano per la partita del Milan con il Torino, "ma che giochiamo, tanto dopo c'è la juve". Intanto abbiamo vinto e ci sentiamo meglio, dopo si vedrà. Non mi sembra intelligente non provarci nemmeno, a fermare l'epidemia, perché tanto esiste la convinzione che prima o poi entrerà. Allora eliminiamo la sanità e la medicina dalle fondamenta, tanto si deve morire.



> Che si diffonda è inevitabile. Dobbiamo augurarci che, come sembra in questo momento, si stia facendo tanto rumore per nulla(o poco).



Ma figurati se non ci spero. Il problema è che un potenziale caso era non troppo distante da dove vivo, a qualche km da casa mia ci sono ingenti concentrazioni di cinesi, e se permetti un minimo di preoccupazione me la riservo. Questo senza farmi prendere dal panico. Intanto, però, il governo dichiara stato di emergenza. Quando è stata l'ultima volta? Non mi sembra una situazione di normale amministrazione.


----------



## Zanc9 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto: per la comitiva di cinesi da cui sono scappati fuori i due contagiati non si farà nessuna quarantena e nemmeno per i dipendenti dell'hotel. Tanto i due contagiati stanno bene, non hanno sintomi preoccupanti. Avanti così!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Farà meno morti di una comune influenza". Tutto a posto.
> 
> Ma quello che è peggio è che, alla fine, viene detto che è colpa nostra, perché prendiamo troppi antibiotici e creiamo agenti patogeni sempre più resistenti.
> 
> Peccato che gli antibiotici servono per i batteri, questo è un virus. Benedetta ignoranza, la peggiore delle malattie.


Siamo forse l'unico paese ad avere da anni un ministro della salute che non ha nulla a che fare con la medicina. E questi, dovrebbero informarci sul virus quando magari ne so più io.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo forse l'unico paese ad avere da anni un ministro della salute che non ha nulla a che fare con la medicina. E questi, dovrebbero informarci sul virus quando magari ne so più io.



Il Ministro della salute laureato in scienze delle merendine.


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle principali agenzie di stampa, nel corso del Consiglio dei Ministri in programma questa mattina, l'Italia dichiarerà lo stato di emergenza per il coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Provvedimento fortissimo. Lo stato di emergenza viene adottato da un Governo quando esiste un pericolo imminente che minaccia una nazione.
> 
> ...



atto doveroso,a mio avviso tardivo...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Scusa la curiosità: come faresti ad isolare totalmente un sub-continente da miliardi di persone?



Non siamo nell' 800.

Non siamo di fronte ad immigrazione clandestina, dove ti entrano di nascosto.

Son tutti turisti o gente che lavora Cina, quindi tutto schedato e controllato.

Basta non fare arrivare nessuna nave, volo e se ci fosse qualche pazzo che arriva in auto bloccarlo alla frontiera.

E' sufficiente volerlo (era)

Ovviamente serviva una coordinazione Europea, più che Italiana, davvero ritengo impossibile credessero davvero di poter contenere il contagio con le mosse che stanno facendo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque i media hanno effetti devastanti sulla popolazione. Come per gli attacchi terroristici. Sto coronavirus ha fatto 200 vittime (il 99% nella provincia di Whuan e quasi tutti anziani) e sembra l' alba dei morti viventi quando guardi la tv. Nel frattempo chissà quanti milioni di persone sono morte in incidenti stradali, malaria, denghe o per le sigarette.




Scusami, il presidente Cinese "chiude in gabbia milioni di persone" e dice che la situazione è grave. Il presidente Cinese!

Roba che detta da loro fa capire che la situazione è grave, se fosse roba da nulla si esprimerebbe così il capo di Stato di una nazione che censura di tutto e di più?

Parliamo di una nazione che ha proibito la distribuzione del film di winnie the pooh per dei meme su internet che facevano ironia per la somiglianza tra il pupazzo e il presidente!

Ora questa stessa gente che censura pure queste idiozie dice che la situazione è grave e isola una città da milioni di persone.


----------



## MasterGorgo (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo forse l'unico paese ad avere da anni un ministro della salute che non ha nulla a che fare con la medicina. E questi, dovrebbero informarci sul virus quando magari ne so più io.



Dopo la Lorenzin il ministro della salute può farlo anche Jack Torrence.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Intanto: per la comitiva di cinesi da cui sono scappati fuori i due contagiati non si farà nessuna quarantena e nemmeno per i dipendenti dell'hotel. Tanto i due contagiati stanno bene, non hanno sintomi preoccupanti. Avanti così!



"Stanno tutti bene". (multicit.)


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Stanno tutti bene". (multicit.)



Dichiariamo lo stato di emergenza, però è tutto apposto tranquilli. Cit.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Siamo forse l'unico paese ad avere da anni un ministro della salute che non ha nulla a che fare con la medicina. E questi, dovrebbero informarci sul virus quando magari ne so più io.



Mettitici anche l'avvocatuccio da Forum Antonio Conte e un Ministro degli Esteri che faceva il bibitaro al San Paolo. 

Questa è la gente che dovrebbe tutelarci.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Mediaset: è la prima volta nella storia che l'Italia dichiara lo stato di emergenza sanitaria.*


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: è la prima volta nella storia che l'Italia dichiara lo stato di emergenza sanitaria.*



vuol dire che il problema e' veramente grave


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: è la prima volta nella storia che l'Italia dichiara lo stato di emergenza sanitaria.*



Tutto apposto


----------



## MasterGorgo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Scusami, il presidente Cinese "chiude in gabbia milioni di persone" e dice che la situazione è grave. Il presidente Cinese!
> 
> Roba che detta da loro fa capire che la situazione è grave, se fosse roba da nulla si esprimerebbe così il capo di Stato di una nazione che censura di tutto e di più?
> 
> ...



Sono incredibili, su come agisce oggi lo stato cinese questo problema farà molta chiarezza..

Sono anni che non forniscono alle istituzioni un dato finanziario reale ,un dato demografico reale, un dato sanitario reale.

Comprano o finanziano qualsiasi cosa a debito con esposizioni sulle garanzie statali di 10 volte superiori a quanto fece saltare la Lehman. 

Sono la palese bolla che tiene in pressione l'economia mondiale, appena salta sarà il disastro ma ce ne libereremo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mettitici anche l'avvocatuccio da Forum Antonio Conte e un Ministro degli Esteri che faceva il bibitaro al San Paolo.
> 
> Questa è la gente che dovrebbe tutelarci.




Poi ci credo che ci sia qualche nostalgico degli anni 20'...


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset: è la prima volta nella storia che l'Italia dichiara lo stato di emergenza sanitaria.*


Neanche durante la spagnola? Oppure con quell'influenza, sempre cinese, dei primi anni 2000. L'influenza A. Significherebbe che questo virus è anche più pericoloso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mettitici anche l'avvocatuccio da Forum Antonio Conte e un Ministro degli Esteri che faceva il bibitaro al San Paolo.
> 
> Questa è la gente che dovrebbe tutelarci.



Infatti a me, al momento, preoccupa molto di più un governo del genere che deve prendere decisioni piuttosto che il virus in sé, che penso sarebbe gestibile nella sua attuale evoluzione.


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' un dato di fatto sbagliato applicato in questo contesto. Che poi prendere troppi antibiotici non sia corretto in linea generale, quello è un altro discorso.


E' fuori contesto solo se si ignora che ogni anno in Italia ci sono migliaia di casi di tubercolosi(causata da batteri) e qualche centinaia di morti. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, che siamo parzialmente impotenti contro queste avversità, sono d'accordo con te. Ma vanno combattute finché si è in grado. E' il solito discorso che facevano per la partita del Milan con il Torino, "ma che giochiamo, tanto dopo c'è la juve". Intanto abbiamo vinto e ci sentiamo meglio, dopo si vedrà. Non mi sembra intelligente non provarci nemmeno, a fermare l'epidemia, perché tanto esiste la convinzione che prima o poi entrerà. Allora eliminiamo la sanità e la medicina dalle fondamenta, tanto si deve morire.


Sì, ma io non ti dico di andare a pomiciare con tutte le persone che arrivano in Italia dalla Cina. Sto dicendo semplicemente che qualunque misura diversa dall'isolare il paziente zero nel momento stesso in cui contrae il virus(cosa impossibile) può avere come unico effetto quello di rallentare di qualche giorno la diffusione. Va benissimo bloccare gli arrivi dalla Cina, ma bisogna essere consapevoli che si tratta di una misura che serve più per dare un'idea illusoria di sicurezza che altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Ma quante menate inutili vi state tirando ragazzi. 
Guardate l ultimo video di Montemagno con la Virologa che è meglio.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quante menate inutili vi state tirando ragazzi.
> Guardate l ultimo video di Montemagno con la Virologa che è meglio.



Il video di chi?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

In giro, sui blog e sui social tutti sapientoni che dicono, anche in maniera arrogante, che saremo al sicuro. Io mi auguro sia così, ma se non è così spero che questi siano i primi e gli unici a prendere il virus qui in Italia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il video di chi?



Montemagno che parla con una virologa italiana laureata in medicina e specializzata in virologia. 
Però, può essere che l articolista della repubblica laureato forse in lettere ne sappia più di lei. 

Al di là delle battute mi pare che si stia perdendo il contatto con la realtà.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalle principali agenzie di stampa, nel corso del Consiglio dei Ministri in programma questa mattina, l'Italia dichiarerà lo stato di emergenza per il coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Provvedimento fortissimo. Lo stato di emergenza viene adottato da un Governo quando esiste un pericolo imminente che minaccia una nazione.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Montemagno che parla con una virologa italiana laureata in medicina e specializzata in virologia.
> Però, può essere che l articolista della repubblica laureato forse in lettere ne sappia più di lei.
> 
> Al di là delle battute mi pare che si stia perdendo il contatto con la realtà.



Ma chi c... è sto Montegno? Leggi o no che l'Italia ha dichiarato lo stato di emergenza, cosa mai accaduta nella storia? Boh...


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Dichiarato ufficialmente lo stato di emergenza e stanziati 5 mln di euro.*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Gennaio 2020)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Sono incredibili, su come agisce oggi lo stato cinese questo problema farà molta chiarezza..
> 
> Sono anni che non forniscono alle istituzioni un dato finanziario reale ,un dato demografico reale, un dato sanitario reale.
> 
> ...



Oddio è tutto l opposto 
se la Cina gli va di vendere il debito americano di colpo
la bolla scoppia definitamente e economia nn esisterà mai +

logicamente sia Russia che Cina stanno rimandando inevitabile il + a lungo possibile 
ma ahimé viviamo su un sistema fallito (un esperimento a dir la verità) qnd esploderà a prescindere 

ma logicamente Cina e Russia hanno tutto interesse di rimandare questo crollo..
cioè tu stai dicendo che le nostre stampelle sono il nostro male? ti sbagli


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi c... è sto Montegno? Leggi o no che l'Italia ha dichiarato lo stato di emergenza, cosa mai accaduta nella storia? Boh...



Lascia perdere Montemagno, centra fino ad un certo punto la questione.

Ad ogni modo ti spiego: questa virologa la seguo su Instagram da qualche giorno, è una persona sicuramente competente ed esperta, avrà 50 anni dai.

Dà continui update sulla malattia e spiegazioni varie, ci sta darle ascolto.

Ma visto che è stata dichiarata per la prima volta emergenza nazionale sanitaria, direi che chi minimizza ha problemi cerebrali di logica a livelli profondi.

La virologa, dice di non farsi prendere dal panico ecc ecc, da numeri e spiegazioni...insomma le solite cose, ma non dice certo che è una roba da nulla.


----------



## Heaven (31 Gennaio 2020)

Quindi mi confermate che tra una settimana, se tutto va bene, siamo su The Walking Dead?


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi c... è sto Montegno? Leggi o no che l'Italia ha dichiarato lo stato di emergenza, cosa mai accaduta nella storia? Boh...



Liberissimi di tirarvi matti se volete. Buon divertimento.


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dichiarato ufficialmente lo stato di emergenza e stanziati 5 mln di euro.*



5 milioni di euro? Sono incompetente in materia, non sono pochi?


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dichiarato ufficialmente lo stato di emergenza e stanziati 5 mln di euro.*



Direi che la questione e' seria


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Liberissimi di tirarvi matti se volete. Buon divertimento.



Ma nessuno si tira matto, non bisogna esagerare mai in generale, ma più che dichiarare per la prima volta nella storia emergenza sanitaria Nazionale, cosa devono fare per farti credere sia seria? deve schiattarti la gente in parte?

E' una cosa serissima, la dimostrano tutte le azioni intraprese.

La polmonite è una roba seria da sempre, ma scherziamo?

Metti che sto virus assolutamente evitabile se lo pigliasse un tuo caro magari non giovane ed in forze come te ( ovviamente non te lo auguro eh) , cambieresti idea in un nano secondo.

Ora siamo agli albori, ma se si iniziasse ad avere paura ad uscire di casa, vedresti che risate.

Domenica devo andare allo stadio, ti dirò... sono tranquillo ma non al 100%


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2020)

Stato di emergenza sanitaria durerà sei mesi


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dichiarato ufficialmente lo stato di emergenza e stanziati 5 mln di euro.*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno si tira matto, non bisogna esagerare mai in generale, ma più che dichiarare per la prima volta nella storia emergenza sanitaria Nazionale, cosa devono fare per farti credere sia seria? deve schiattarti la gente in parte?
> 
> E' una cosa serissima, la dimostrano tutte le azioni intraprese.
> 
> ...



Idem.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno si tira matto, non bisogna esagerare mai in generale, ma più che dichiarare per la prima volta nella storia emergenza sanitaria Nazionale, cosa devono fare per farti credere sia seria? deve schiattarti la gente in parte?
> 
> E' una cosa serissima, la dimostrano tutte le azioni intraprese.
> 
> ...



La mia era una considerazione generale ma non mi son spiegato bene. 
Leggo molto “panico” non giustificato. Non sto minimizzando, ma penso che AD ADESSO non sia il caso di drammatizzare così la notizia.


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Montemagno, centra fino ad un certo punto la questione.
> 
> Ad ogni modo ti spiego: questa virologa la seguo su Instagram da qualche giorno, è una persona sicuramente competente ed esperta, avrà 50 anni dai.
> 
> ...


Sì ma se in un Paese in cui *ogni anno *ci sono 4mila casi di tubercolosi con circa 300 decessi(il 7,5% dei casi!)* nel silenzio più totale*, si dichiara emergenza nazionale per due casi accertati, che per di più stando alle fonti ufficiali sono in buone condizioni di salute, capisci che tutto lascia il tempo che trova.
Poi son d'accordo con te che non bisogna eccedere né in un senso né nell'altro. Ma, a oggi, la logica e la scienza suggeriscono più una posizione di cautela che una di allarme. Questo, ribadisco, sulla base delle informazioni che abbiamo oggi a disposizione. Poi può essere che il virus muti e diventi letale, può essere che ci sia qualcosa che non ci hanno ancora detto e via dicendo. Ma qui si esce dall'ambito dei fatti concreti e si va in quello delle ipotesi, dei complotti e io non entro.
Vedremo nei prossimi giorni/mesi.


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma se in un Paese in cui *ogni anno *ci sono 4mila casi di tubercolosi con circa 300 decessi(il 7,5% dei casi!)* nel silenzio più totale*, si dichiara emergenza nazionale per due casi accertati, che per di più stando alle fonti ufficiali sono in buone condizioni di salute, capisci che tutto lascia il tempo che trova.
> Poi son d'accordo con te che non bisogna eccedere né in un senso né nell'altro. Ma, a oggi, la logica e la scienza suggeriscono più una posizione di cautela che una di allarme. Questo, ribadisco, sulla base delle informazioni che abbiamo oggi a disposizione. Poi può essere che il virus muti e diventi letale, può essere che ci sia qualcosa che non ci hanno ancora detto e via dicendo. Ma qui si esce dall'ambito dei fatti concreti e si va in quello delle ipotesi, dei complotti e io non entro.
> Vedremo nei prossimi giorni/mesi.



sulla tubercolosi sappiamo tutto: come si trasmette, come si cura ecc. Di questo virus ancora si sa poco, si spera sia poco piu di una influenza normale, ma nel dubbio giusto usare la massima allerta.


----------



## Andris (31 Gennaio 2020)

viceministro della salute Sileri a Radio Anch'io
*
"coprirsi con la mascherina non serve a niente,è una stupidaggine enorme
I due turisti cinesi in quarantena sono in buona salute,devono solo aspettare la guarigione "*


Giovanni Maga,consiglio nazionale di ricerche a Pavia:
*
"mascherine utili solo nell'area di contagio. Raccomandazioni generali sono evitare luoghi affollati e lavarsi spesso le mani"*


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> viceministro della salute Sileri a Radio Anch'io
> *
> "coprirsi con la mascherina non serve a niente,è una stupidaggine enorme
> I due turisti cinesi in quarantena sono in buona salute,devono solo aspettare la guarigione "*
> ...



Consigli luminari proprio..


----------



## Andris (31 Gennaio 2020)

almeno il vice è laureato in medicina,al contrario del ministro che esce dal nulla come obolo per la stampella della sinistra radicale alla maggioranza di governo e lui stesso non se l'aspettava


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sulla tubercolosi sappiamo tutto: come si trasmette, come si cura ecc. Di questo virus ancora si sa poco, si spera sia poco piu di una influenza normale, ma nel dubbio giusto usare la massima allerta.


"Sappiamo come si cura" non direi. A parte che non esiste neanche un vaccino per prevenirla(per gli adulti), ma i casi attuali sono causati da batteri antibiotici-resistenti e si è costretti ad andare per tentantivi. Peraltro, anche quando si riesce a trovare l'antibiotico giusto, essendo necessario un lungo ciclo di terapia, capita persino che il batterio sviluppi resistenza a quello che all'inizio era l'antibiotico giusto e si riparte da capo. A questo aggiungiamoci che le cure possono avere pesantissimi effetti collaterali.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Giovanni Maga,consiglio nazionale di ricerche a Pavia:
> *
> "mascherine utili solo nell'area di contagio. Raccomandazioni generali sono evitare luoghi affollati e lavarsi spesso le mani"*


Ma come? Siamo noi a fare il panico, non c'è nessun allarme e poi ci consigliano di evitare i luoghi affollati?


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come? Siamo noi a fare il panico, non c'è nessun allarme e poi ci consigliano di evitare i luoghi affollati?



Come dice Admin, "nessun allarme" "normale influenza" e poi ti accolgono con le tute da astronauta, fanno proprio schifo.


----------



## Andris (31 Gennaio 2020)

non se avete visto il trash di ieri sera a "piazza pulita"
hanno fatto portare gli involtini primavera da una cuoca cinese e li hanno mangiati in diretta per dire che non c'entri nulla il cibo preparato dai cinesi con l'epidemia.

un giorno prima pistolotto di vespa sulla mascherina a "porta a porta".


----------



## cris (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come? Siamo noi a fare il panico, non c'è nessun allarme e poi ci consigliano di evitare i luoghi affollati?



Che gioia che ho di andare a san siro con ste premesse


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2020)

è arrivato anche in UK il Coronavirus


----------



## Aron (31 Gennaio 2020)

Tutte le misure che stanno prendendo adesso avrebbero dovuto essere prese dall'inizio. E quelle che dovrebbero prendere adesso non le stanno ancora prendendo.

Probabilmente per interessi economici e incompetenza, la cosa è stata gestita nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non se avete visto il trash di ieri sera a "piazza pulita"
> *hanno fatto portare gli involtini primavera da una cuoca cinese e li hanno mangiati in diretta per dire che non c'entri nulla il cibo preparato dai cinesi con l'epidemia.*
> 
> un giorno prima pistolotto di vespa sulla mascherina a "porta a porta".


Ma Piazzapulita non è quel contenitore d'informazione lontano dal populismohoh di Del Debbio e Giordano? Ridicoli, tutti.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Consigli luminari proprio..



Gl scienziati...


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è arrivato anche in UK il Coronavirus



siamo apposto pure noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Gazzetta di Parma: La coppia cinese, arrivata a Parma, ha noleggiato un'automobile e poi è arrivata a Roma autonomamente. Tappa anche a Verona.
I cinesi sono arrivati nella capitale prima del bus con i loro connazionali.
L'Ausl di Parma è in contatto con l'Ausl di Roma, oggi dopo accertamenti si stabilirà se prendere precauzioni.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta di Parma: La coppia cinese, arrivata a Parma, ha noleggiato un'automobile e poi è arrivata a Roma autonomamente. Tappa anche a Verona.
> I cinesi sono arrivati nella capitale prima del bus con i loro connazionali.
> L'Ausl di Parma è in contatto con l'Ausl di Roma, oggi dopo accertamenti si stabilirà se prendere precauzioni.*



Disastro.


----------



## overlord (31 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Consigli luminari proprio..



bere tanta acqua se fa caldo l'hanno già detto?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Gennaio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non se avete visto il trash di ieri sera a "piazza pulita"
> hanno fatto portare gli involtini primavera da una cuoca cinese e li hanno mangiati in diretta per dire che non c'entri nulla il cibo preparato dai cinesi con l'epidemia.
> 
> un giorno prima pistolotto di vespa sulla mascherina a "porta a porta".



Mi viene in mente il giornalista giapponese che mangiò le verdure di fukushima per dire che erano a posto. In seguito si è beccato la leucemia ed è morto. Sarà stato un caso, ma la cosa fu davvero esilarante


----------



## MasterGorgo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oddio è tutto l opposto
> se la Cina gli va di vendere il debito americano di colpo
> la bolla scoppia definitamente e economia nn esisterà mai +
> 
> ...



La parte di debito americano, all'interno delle pseudo-acquisizioni cinesi, é il fiore all'occhiello, la parte con rating più alto! Avessero in pancia solo la parte di debito americano che gli si attribuisce (?) saremmo in una botte di ferro.

Il problema sono tutti i crediti concessi con la sottostante unica garanzia statale posta ogni qualvolta sia necessario e dentro la quale non vi é lettura dati. Le banche cinesi continuano ad aprirsi a qualsiasi attività in ogni settore con qualsiasi tipo di rischio e totalmente fuori dai parametri di antiriciclaggio e rischiosità di europa, usa e russia. E questo durerà finchè noi produrremmo debito e il loro governo vorrà razzolare neanche fosse un centro di riciclaggio. 

Chiaro se mi dici che un riccastro americano possa preferire fallire in usa, portare il capitale ad HK per poi far acquisire la sua azienda da un fondo tra i quali untori é anche lui presente insieme a qualche finanziaria cinese tutto torna. E' schermato, detassato, nel suo piccolo ha fatto quello che doveva e che il mercato gli offriva, un bel porting, può vendere a se stesso ipoteticamente 20 volte il suo debito (americano) deteriorando il deteriorabile.

La grande idea dei cinesi é stata aprire questi meccanismi su larga scala dando la possibilità a chiunque di farsi del male ove vi sia tra gli attori la banca centrale cinese organo del partito di maggioranza di un quarto del pianeta.


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi viene in mente il giornalista giapponese che mangiò le verdure di fukushima per dire che erano a posto. In seguito si è beccato la leucemia ed è morto. Sarà stato un caso, ma la cosa fu davvero esilarante



il coronavirus non si trasmette con gli alimenti.


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2020)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Amo questo paese.
> Nel mezzo siamo stati anche 60 milioni di ingegneri, quando è venuto giù il ponte morandi..



ovviamente!


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

Sembrava una roba da Hollywood, da fantascienza. Invece guarda che cosa sono riusciti a creare sti animali.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma come? Siamo noi a fare il panico, non c'è nessun allarme e poi ci consigliano di evitare i luoghi affollati?





iceman. ha scritto:


> Come dice Admin, "nessun allarme" "normale influenza" e poi ti accolgono con le tute da astronauta, fanno proprio schifo.



Dico, vi rendete conto da voi dell'uso sapiente che deve essere fatto della parola in questi giorni? Sto vedendo un'incaxxatura generale perché "mi sento preso in giro" IGNORANDO DEL TUTTO che, a prescindere dall'entità del problema, è completamente inutile aggiungerci un eventuale panico. Se anche il problema fosse 70/100, è inutile percepirlo 99/100 a causa della paura.

Invece no...anzi in parte vedo che qualcuno ci vuol proprio sguazzare nella diffusione di terroreh e di "vi stanno mentendoh".


Il problema è lieve --> corretto abbassare i toni per non diffondere l'idea di un pericolo che non c'è.

Il problema è grave --> corretto abbassare i toni per non aggiungere altro danno al danno già esistente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dichiarato ufficialmente lo stato di emergenza e stanziati 5 mln di euro.*


ad esempio credo che fornire la notizia a carattere cubitali, per giunta con un inedito rosso fuoco, non sia una trovata particolarmente utile. 

Una volta venuto a conoscenza della notizia con i caratteri giganti rossi, anziché con un normale virgolettato, quale vantaggio otteniamo? 

Quale che sia l'entità del problema, quella resta, non ci possiamo fare proprio nulla.
Al contrario, la percezione del problema può variare enormemente, ed andare da una sacrosanta cautela fino a un attacco di panico. Ok, evento poco probabile, ma chi è già tendente potrebbe davvero spaventarsi. E il panico si diffonde molto più in fretta di un virus o di un'influenza

Quindi, visto che anche qui si è creato campanilismo, sostengo l'opinione di chi evita di fare polemica-complottismo-terrore dalla mattina alla sera. Per un semplice logico motivo


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2020)

Sono arrivati anche i buonisti dei font e caratteri.


----------



## vota DC (31 Gennaio 2020)

Non è vero, non ci sono danni se si prendono precauzioni maggiori. Il fatto è che maiali per non perdere quei soldi dovuti al ritardo e ai controlli nascondono i dati. Non lo fanno solo per questione di reputazione o di controllo del panico dato che non è che alzando i toni la gente comincia a girare con la benzina bruciando i cinesi per evitare il contagio ma proprio per mantenere inalterati flussi e commerci. Dei pezzenti appunto.
In Africa sarà un macello dato che molti paesi sono colonie e i cinesi forzeranno la cosa. Mi pare che nemmeno il Madagascar (non so se ricordate Pandemic) abbia chiuso i porti e nemmeno messo in quarantena i cinesi sospetti infetti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati anche i buonisti dei font e caratteri.


Lol..."buonisti". Sei del tutto fuori strada rispetto a quanto ho scritto. Riproviamo:

_"Il problema è lieve --> corretto abbassare i toni per non diffondere l'idea di un pericolo che non c'è.

Il problema è grave --> corretto abbassare i toni per non aggiungere altro danno al danno già esistente"._

Ho cercato di massimizzare la comprensione critico-verbale, poi fate come meglio credete. Andate dai vostri parenti e terrorizzateli per benino


----------



## Djici (31 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati anche i buonisti dei font e caratteri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Lol..."buonisti". Sei del tutto fuori strada rispetto a quanto ho scritto. Riproviamo:
> 
> _"Il problema è lieve --> corretto abbassare i toni per non diffondere l'idea di un pericolo che non c'è.
> 
> ...



Nessuno terrorizza nessuno, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] sta riportando la realtà dei fatti. Siamo davanti ad un evento di estrema gravità e come tale va trattato.
Mi sembra ben più pericoloso dare poco credito e bollare come cosa da niente un evento potenzialmente gravissimo.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2020)

*Restate in topic. Ci mancano solo ste bestialità.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessuno terrorizza nessuno, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] sta riportando la realtà dei fatti. Si tratta di un evento di estrema gravità e come tale va trattato.
> Mi sembra ben più pericoloso dare poco credito e bollare come cosa da niente un evento potenzialmente gravissimo.


Da nessuna parte ho criticato il "riportare la realtà dei fatti", ma il _come_ si possa riportare la notizia. 

Non mi sembra ci sia il rischio di dare poco credito al fatto, visto che si è attivato l'intera pianeta. Mai definito sto virus come una cosa da niente. Anzi, se "addirittura" arrivo a commentare la modalità con cui si informa forse (forse eh) è perché la notizia non va presa sottogamba

Non capisco come si possa far polemica perfino su un'osservazione come quella che ho fatto, cioè il modo con cui trasmettere le notizie. Penso sia un argomento utile, invece viene deriso. Mi raccomando, aspetto con trepidazione la frase "c'è un rischio mondiale e tu guardi il colore dei caratteri??". In quel caso, rimando al post precedente. Prima o poi arriverà l'idea dai


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Restate in topic. Ci mancano solo ste bestialità.*


Ahahah ecco. Piuttosto prevedibile. 
Va bene dai, chiusa parentesi. Torno in topic


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Lol..."buonisti". Sei del tutto fuori strada rispetto a quanto ho scritto. Riproviamo:
> 
> _"Il problema è lieve --> corretto abbassare i toni per non diffondere l'idea di un pericolo che non c'è.
> 
> ...



Creare il panico non va bene, ma allertare al massimo livello sì. Admin ha fatto bene, perché crea coscienza. Io per esempio ho esortato i miei parenti (e anche altri su questo forum) a non frequentare aereoporti e luoghi di imbarco, i posti affollati, e i negozi di cinesi (non, non per razzismo, ma per semplice logica) notoriamente pieni, così come, ad esempio, negozi di telefonia.

Il panico deriva dall'animo umano e non può essere eliminato. Sta alla intelligenza della persona.

Ma un fatto credo sia chiaro: non sappiamo che razza di virus è questo, può essere una banale influenza così come una epidemia mortale su scala mondiale. Perciò meglio avere un atteggiamento conservativo. Se poi ci dice male non si può tornare indietro ed avere rimorsi.

Per non tacere della notoria incompetenza della nostra classe dirigente (di sinistra e di destra, eh) nell'affrontare queste situazioni. 

Anche da quello deriva il panico, la consapevolezza che spesso si è alla mercé di perfetti incapaci.


----------



## Pungiglione (31 Gennaio 2020)

Non ci resta che attendere i giorni previsti come "picco" del contagio (tra 8-10 circa) e vedere come si evolve la situazione.

Oggi è uscita anche la notizia che il governo cinese ha comunicato all'OMS del virus il 31 Dicembre, mentre ai suoi cittadini solo qualche giorno fa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Creare il panico non va bene, ma allertare al massimo livello sì. Admin ha fatto bene, perché crea coscienza. Io per esempio ho esortato i miei parenti (e anche altri su questo forum) a non frequentare aereoporti e luoghi di imbarco, i posti affollati, e i negozi di cinesi (non, non per razzismo, ma per semplice logica) notoriamente pieni, così come, ad esempio, negozi di telefonia.
> 
> Il panico deriva dall'animo umano e non può essere eliminato. Sta alla intelligenza della persona.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Creare il panico non va bene, ma allertare al massimo livello sì. Admin ha fatto bene, perché crea coscienza. Io per esempio ho esortato i miei parenti (e anche altri su questo forum) a non frequentare aereoporti e luoghi di imbarco, i posti affollati, e i negozi di cinesi (non, non per razzismo, ma per semplice logica) notoriamente pieni, così come, ad esempio, negozi di telefonia.
> 
> Il panico deriva dall'animo umano e non può essere eliminato. Sta alla intelligenza della persona.
> 
> ...


Quello che ho cercato di far notare è che il ministro vattelapesca, dalle cui labbra pendono milioni di persone, sa quanto sia importante l'uso delle parole, per evitare spiacevoli ed inutili conseguenze come attacchi di panico. La consapevolezza è utile, l'attacco di panico è molto disfunzionale. Poi ho fatto un esempio con il modo in cui è scritto il post di Admin; mica parlavo di Admin o di quello che c'è scritto.

In un gruppo whatsapp, un mio amico intelligentone ha riempito il gruppo di notizie, e una mia amica ipocondriaca si è spaventata e ha iniziato a dre che non vuole uscire di casa per un po'.

Ma ribadisco che, nonostante i toni che sto usando, non volevo creare polemica. Visto che quanto detto è considerato una cosa su cui ridere, mi adeguo e parlo solo delle notizie in sé. Discorso chiuso


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello che ho cercato di far notare è che il ministro vattelapesca, dalle cui labbra pendono milioni di persone, sa quanto sia importante l'uso delle parole, per evitare spiacevoli ed inutili conseguenze come attacchi di panico. La consapevolezza è utile, l'attacco di panico è molto disfunzionale. Poi ho fatto un esempio con il modo in cui è scritto il post di Admin; mica parlavo di Admin o di quello che c'è scritto.
> 
> In un gruppo whatsapp, un mio amico intelligentone ha riempito il gruppo di notizie, e una mia amica ipocondriaca si è spaventata e ha iniziato a dre che non vuole uscire di casa per un po'.
> 
> Ma ribadisco che, nonostante i toni che sto usando, non volevo creare polemica. Visto che quanto detto è considerato una cosa su cui ridere, mi adeguo e parlo solo delle notizie in sé. Discorso chiuso



Mi spiace, ma nemmeno io ho scritto in polemica o per criticarti, e figurati se rido. Sono infatti concorde con te che il panico non va bene. Ma è molto difficile risultare sia incisivo che delicato, non siamo tutti uguali. A qualcuno puoi dire che il mondo finisce tra 5 minuti, e gliene frega un accidente, a qualcuno puoi dire che ha perso il Milan e gli viene un infarto. Tutto sommato non vedo eccessivo allarmismo a giro per le strade, e, forse mi è scappato, ma ancora a ieri sera non è stato fatto nessun esplicito annuncio ufficiale di prendere precauzioni, magari in posti tipo il TG1. Nemmeno un consiglio, solo interviste improbabili e molto vaghe.

Comunque discorso chiuso, ok.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati anche i buonisti dei font e caratteri.


Win!!!

"No ai font in rosso" is the new "gessetti come reazione al terrorismo"


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2020)

ah che bello, ci sarebbe pure una terza persona che accompagnava sti due e non si sa dove è finito, praticamente un terrorista a piede libero


----------



## sunburn (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il panico deriva dall'animo umano e non può essere eliminato. Sta alla intelligenza della persona.


Il panico deriva dall'animo umano nei confronti di qualcosa di ignoto. Nel caso specifico, è amplificato dal fatto che si uniscono una normale non conoscenza della questione da parte dei non addetti ai lavori e il fatto che il tutto si sia sviluppato in un Paese che è sostanzialmente un regime(chissà cosa ne pensano i nostalgici italiani...), circostanza che, oltre ad aver reso più complicato lo studio del virus, di certo non ha aiutato la corretta comprensione del problema.
In questa circostanza, i mass media dovrebbero attuare uno scrupolisissimo lavoro(ciao còre!) per filtrare notizie vere e notizie false. Ad esempio, che senso ha che i maggiori organi di informazione riportino i casi "sospetti"? C'è un caso sospetto, lasciate che chi di dovere isoli e controlli il soggetto e poi ci fate sapere. Invece, gli organi di informazione dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto e il risultato è che molte persone pensano "persona infetta= morte sicura".

Concludo con un aneddoto per rafforzare il concetto. Nel tempo libero, cioè quando non mi ubriaco, non mi drogo, non vado a fare massaggi da Lin e non faccio il broccolone con le matricole universitarie, sono solito dilettarmi con un'adorabilissima applicazione per iPhone in cui lo scopo del giuoco è prendere un virus/batterio/agenti-patogeni-a-caso, farlo evolvere e sterminare l'Umanità(sì, in fondo sono anche io una brutta persona ). Ebbene, un paio di mesi fa gli sviluppatori hanno introdotto tra le "armi" a disposizione del giuocatore la possibilità di diffondere fake news per velocizzare la diffusione del virus del contagio. E' solo un graziosissimo giuochino, però...


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma nemmeno io ho scritto in polemica o per criticarti, e figurati se rido. Sono infatti concorde con te che il panico non va bene. Ma è molto difficile risultare sia incisivo che delicato, non siamo tutti uguali. A qualcuno puoi dire che il mondo finisce tra 5 minuti, e gliene frega un accidente, a qualcuno puoi dire che ha perso il Milan e gli viene un infarto. *Tutto sommato non vedo eccessivo allarmismo a giro per le strade*, e, forse mi è scappato, ma ancora a ieri sera non è stato fatto nessun esplicito annuncio ufficiale di prendere precauzioni, magari in posti tipo il TG1. Nemmeno un consiglio, solo interviste improbabili e molto vaghe.
> 
> Comunque discorso chiuso, ok.


Figurati gabri, tu hai capito bene, e si era già visto

In riferimento alla parte in grassetto: assolutamente vero, ma proprio come si stanno facendo delle ipotesi sull'evoluzione della diffusione del virus, lo stesso potrebbe dirsi del panico. Purtroppo, come giustamente si sta ipotizzando, è molto alto il rischio che ci saranno altri casi anche da noi



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Win!!!
> 
> "No ai font in rosso" is the new "gessetti as reaction to terrorism"


Era un esempio al più generale discorso sulla comunicazione che ho scritto nella pagina precedente.
Infatti il post è stato introdotto, con chiarezza, con "ad esempio...".

L'Italia è all'ultimo posto in Europa nella comprensione critico-verbale e purtroppo la paghiamo, giorno dopo giorno


----------



## 7vinte (31 Gennaio 2020)

Non cediamo ad allarmismi o panico perfavore


----------



## gabri65 (31 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il panico deriva dall'animo umano nei confronti di qualcosa di ignoto. Nel caso specifico, è amplificato dal fatto che si uniscono una normale non conoscenza della questione da parte dei non addetti ai lavori e il fatto che il tutto si sia sviluppato in un Paese che è sostanzialmente un regime(chissà cosa ne pensano i nostalgici italiani...), circostanza che, oltre ad aver reso più complicato lo studio del virus, di certo non ha aiutato la corretta comprensione del problema.
> In questa circostanza, i mass media dovrebbero attuare uno scrupolisissimo lavoro(ciao còre!) per filtrare notizie vere e notizie false. Ad esempio, che senso ha che i maggiori organi di informazione riportino i casi "sospetti"? C'è un caso sospetto, lasciate che chi di dovere isoli e controlli il soggetto e poi ci fate sapere. Invece, gli organi di informazione dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto e il risultato è che molte persone pensano "persona infetta= morte sicura".
> 
> Concludo con un aneddoto per rafforzare il concetto. Nel tempo libero, cioè quando non mi ubriaco, non mi drogo, non vado a fare massaggi da Lin e non faccio il broccolone con le matricole universitarie, sono solito dilettarmi con un'adorabilissima applicazione per iPhone in cui lo scopo del giuoco è prendere un virus/batterio/agenti-patogeni-a-caso, farlo evolvere e sterminare l'Umanità(sì, in fondo sono anche io una brutta persona ). Ebbene, un paio di mesi fa gli sviluppatori hanno introdotto tra le "armi" a disposizione del giuocatore la possibilità di diffondere fake news per velocizzare la diffusione del virus del contagio. E' solo un graziosissimo giuochino, però...



Il panico deriva dal tuo istinto di conservazione, che reagisce ad una minaccia. Tu forse non te ne accorgi, ma il tuo organismo e il tuo inconscio vogliono sopravvivere. Poi c'è il lato della personalità e del carattere, uno ci ragiona sopra o si fa sopraffare, è più ansioso o meno catastrofista. Nel tuo caso, ad esempio, il tuo inconscio ha fallito nel farti tifare Milan, visto che è un suicidio. 

Per quanto riguarda i mezzi di informazione, io non ne parlerei proprio, visto che li reputo a zero o poco più.

Il problema è stato, da una parte un grazioso regalo della nazione cinese, di non ben precisata natura, unita ad un comportamento inqualificabile ed osceno. Da quell'altra una iniziale ed ingiustificabile sufficienza delle nostre autorità. Una sola persona si è dimostrata secondo me capace, cioè il sindaco di Civitavecchia, che probabilmente ha preso senza dubbio una decisione forte (e qui mi riallaccio al discorso fatto prima) ma opportuna.

Vedremo. Ma se il prossimo virus lo "progettano meglio" e noi reagiamo alla solita maniera, vai tranquillo che saranno pipistrelli e serpenti amari.


----------



## alexxx19 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutte le misure che stanno prendendo adesso avrebbero dovuto essere prese dall'inizio. E quelle che dovrebbero prendere adesso non le stanno ancora prendendo.
> 
> Probabilmente per interessi economici e incompetenza, la cosa è stata gestita nel peggiore dei modi.



all' inizio quando lo abbiamo saputo noi era già tardi in ogni caso, le persone infettate dal virus erano già anche in giro qui da noi


----------

